# Friends, Romans, members of this forum,



## am786706

Lend me your ears;

	 I went to sleep roughly an hour ago when at about 12:30 I awoke drenched with sweat and almost entirely out of breath.  Frantically trying to calm myself, I sat surrounded by darkness trying to understand what my body had just undergone.  I had a dream, in which I walked into my Spanish class sometime next semester with a bounce in my step and my head held high. As I strolled across the middle of the room towards my seat I began to ever-so-slowly unbutton my jacket.  I was looking at everyone face to face but never making eye contact with anyone.  I could feel the adrenaline beginning to surge through my veins while everyone looked fixedly on my half unbuttoned coat, eagerly anticipating the rest of my elegant disrobing.

There is no worldly explanation for the events that followed.  Even I myself am not able to accurately describe the order in which they happened, or more importantly _*how*_ they happened.  The only thing I can say with certainty is that when I finally removed my jacket I revealed to the class _the_ WordReference.com T-shirt.  

To wrap this up, I first must apologize for wasting anyone's time that read this.  If you could only experience this desire that has captivated me in such an abrupt startling manner.  I can finally say I know what is causing my life to lack so much, and I know exactly what I need to do in order to fulfill my own most essential needs.  I _*need*_ a WordReference.com T-shirt. Moreover, this brings me to back to the original reason of this thread which is, (A) Has anyone ever encountered a Word Reference T-shirt? and (B)If so, where would I be able to acquire my own?


----------



## Nunty

Synchronicity rules!

Just yesterday I was thinking about how lovely a WordReference.com coffee mug would look on my desk.


----------



## ewie

am786706 said:


> (A) Has anyone ever encountered a Word Reference T-shirt?


No, sorry.  I enjoyed the dream, though.  (I thought it was going to end _very _differently, one of those 'fear of public humiliation' affairs, if you get my drift)


----------



## Trisia

I've wanted a WordReference mousepad for some time now...


----------



## mkellogg

Did your dream show what the t-shirt looked like???  WordReference has an icon for bookmarks, but I'm not sure that we could make a whole t-shirt out of that.


----------



## coquis14

am786706 said:


> Lend me your ears;
> 
> I went to sleep roughly an hour ago when at about 12:30 I awoke drenched with sweat and almost entirely out of breath. Frantically trying to calm myself, I sat surrounded by darkness trying to understand what my body had just undergone. I had a dream, in which I walked into my Spanish class sometime next semester with a bounce in my step and my head held high. As I strolled across the middle of the room towards my seat I began to ever-so-slowly unbutton my jacket. I was looking at everyone face to face but never making eye contact with anyone. I could feel the adrenaline beginning to surge through my veins while everyone looked fixedly on my half unbuttoned coat, eagerly anticipating the rest of my elegant disrobing.
> 
> There is no worldly explanation for the events that followed. Even I myself am not able to accurately describe the order in which they happened, or more importantly _*how*_ they happened. The only thing I can say with certainty is that when I finally removed my jacket I revealed to the class _the_ WordReference.com T-shirt.
> 
> To wrap this up, I first must apologize for wasting anyone's time that read this. If you could only experience this desire that has captivated me in such an abrupt startling manner. I can finally say I know what is causing my life to lack so much, and I know exactly what I need to do in order to fulfill my own most essential needs. I _*need*_ a WordReference.com T-shirt. Moreover, this brings me to back to the original reason of this thread which is, (A) Has anyone ever encountered a Word Reference T-shirt? and (B)If so, where would I be able to acquire my own?


 This is what I like about capitalist people , they always come up with a fancy story and... we buy.


----------



## SDLX Master

coquis14 said:


> This is what I like about capitalist people , they always come up with a fancy story and... we buy.


 
Good business is where you find it! 
On a personal note, I am not against the idea of a WR mug or mousepad.


----------



## outofspace

I was walking past am786706's market stall today (he didn't mention about that, right?) and I noticed he had loads of "unofficial" WordReference.com merchandise for sale... t-shirts, mugs, mousemats, thongs... you name it.

He assured me that the t-shirts were 100% sweaty-dream-proof (tested personally by himself, apparently), so I decided to buy a pair. I opted for the only two models I found without smutty imagery or offensive slogans :


----------



## am786706

Unfortunately, I never got a good glimpse at the shirt.  This calls for action.  No one knows where I could find one? Seriously?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

outofspace said:


> I was walking past am786706's market stall today (he didn't mention about that, right?) and I noticed he had loads of "unofficial" WordReference.com merchandise for sale... t-shirts, mugs, mousemats, thongs... you name it.


I thought the site was copyrighted.

I have seen T-shirts with other forums´ logos. But I always thought they were sold legally.

Now I´d love to wear a I <heart> Wordreference dot com T-shirt. But the official one.


----------



## cubaMania

Psssst, Valeria, outofspace is sharing am786706's dream.


----------



## am786706

When I finally get my shirt, all you 'haters' are going to be extremely jealous.  Don't act like you wouldn't buy one.  You all totally would.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

cubaMania said:


> Psssst, Valeria, outofspace is sharing am786706's dream.



Yep, but you can actually buy "blank" t-shirts anywhere and paint whichever logo you like on them. 

I know, because almost all my t-shirts are customized that way. But the slogans are my own. And I never painted _*I* <*heart*> *WR*_ on one because of the copyright thingie. 

But I´d like to have a "real" one.

See what I mean?


----------



## mkellogg

It would be fun to get something together.  Go ahead and post your ideas of what it would look like or say.


----------



## fsabroso

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yep, but you can actually buy "blank" t-shirts anywhere and paint whichever logo you like on them.
> 
> I know, because almost all my t-shirts are customized that way. But the slogans are my own. And I never painted _*I* <*heart*> *WR*_ on one because of the copyright thingie.
> 
> But I´d like to have a "real" one.
> 
> See what I mean?


Hi Valeria Mesalina:

You mean something like this:







I would like something like this:


----------



## mkellogg

Felix, you are making me laugh at the iPhone background shading on the icon!  (That is the shading applied to all iPhone apps by default.)


----------



## fsabroso

mkellogg said:


> Felix, you are making me laugh at the iPhone background shading on the icon!  (That is the shading applied to all iPhone apps by default.)


I didn't know


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

As a matter of fact I prefer the black one too, Fsabroso.

The white one looks like underwear and frankly, I prefer it French !


----------



## JamesM

Another vote for black.


----------



## EmilyD

Sign me up, please.

And why not a WordReference bumper sticker?  Not that I'm recommending the use of automobiles...

Fondly,

Nmi (EmilyD)


----------



## Juri

The white T-shirt could be summer fashion,
the black one for wintertime.


----------



## ajo fresco

I like the black one.  It would look good in other colors, too. 

May I suggest looking into CafePress or something similar?    You can upload the design and then it's available on differents styles of clothing, mousepads, coffee mugs, tote bags, pillows, bumper stickers, Christmas tree ornaments, etc.

(I am in no way connected with CafePress.  I'm only suggesting this because I've done business with them before and have never had a problem.)

Saludos
Ajo Fresco


----------



## am786706

I am seriously disappointed with how quickly all of the momentum behind the _wordreference.com_ tee-shirt died.


----------



## mkellogg

Yea, let's revive this conversation.  Fsabroso's shirt is a good start.  I want to see more proposals of what the t-shirts would look like and say.  (Everyone can attach images in this forum here.)  We can choose the best and go from there.


----------



## GavinW

How about something like:

WR: Wordaholics of the world unite!
WR: it's where it's @ 
or
WR is where IT's @ (except WR is not Microsoft...) 


I don't know, they just came to me. Happens sometimes: a brief flash of inspiration and then... Phut: it's gone....

EDIT:
WR: The Word Is In
WR: Where words lose nothing in translation
WR: Talk about words!
WR: If we don't have it, you spelled it wrong!


----------

